# SPS Automatisierung im Haus



## klaus1 (12 September 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer SPS von Beckhoff, mit der ich mein Haus teilweise automatisieren kann.
Raffstoresteuerung (Motoren), Sensoren für Wind, Regen und Licht zum Dimmen und Schalten.
Ich hätte dazu eine Frage wie die Verdrahtung für ein Licht mit einem Taster aussieht? Müsste ich das Licht direkt auf die SPS klemmen, und den Taster auch? 
Wie kann ich das ganze gestalten, dass ich auch das Licht noch ohne SPS im Notfall betreiben kann? Und: wenn ich den Taster an die SPS schließe, muss ich dann auf 24V verwenden bis zum Taster? Möchte handelsübliche Busch&Jäger verwenden.
Bitte um Infos.
Danke,
Klaus


----------



## GLT (12 September 2009)

Bei Verwendung von 230Volt Ausgangsklemmen KL2641 kann die Lampe direkt an die Klemme; Notbedienung ist am Modul dran.

Taster kannst Du herkömmliche verwenden; die Abfragespannung (zum Taster) hängt auch hier von den vorgesehen Klemmen ab - es gibt z.B. aber auch 230Volt Eingangsklemmen.


----------



## klaus1 (12 September 2009)

Danke für die Schnelle Antwort.
Benötige ich überhaupt einen Notbetrieb? Wie siehts hier mit der Ausfallsicherheit aus?
Wie schaff ich es, dass ich trotzdem das Licht schalten kann, falls die SPS offline ist?
Sind 230V Eingangsklemmen sinnvoll? Anderseits müsste ich sonst einen anderen Leitungsquerschnitt verwenden wegen der Verluste, und diese auch mit 24V Speisen...
danke,


----------



## Sockenralf (12 September 2009)

Hallo,

sag mal,

du hast doch schon ein wenig Erfahrung mit Elektrotechnik, oder?

Irgendwie kommen mir deine Fragen "etwas seltsam" vor



MfG


----------



## Mobi (12 September 2009)

bei Notbetrieb -> Taschenlampe bzw. Kerze

hat bis jetzt immer gewirkt ;-)


----------



## klaus1 (13 September 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sag mal,
> 
> ...


Ich habe ein wenig Erfahrung, jedoch nicht wirklich viel. Sorry für die Frage.
Die Antwort wäre trotzdem hilfreich! Ich möchte mich nicht auf die SPS alleine verlassen. Was ist wenn die Klemmen defekt sind oder die SPS keine Spannung hat weil Netzgerät defekt.
Kann mir jemand einen vereinfachten Schaltplan skizzieren mit einem Taster (ich denke kippschalter sind hier nicht die richtige lösung) + Verbraucher der auch im Falle der Fälle noch klappt?
Danke,


----------



## GLT (13 September 2009)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Was ist wenn die Klemmen defekt sind oder die SPS keine Spannung hat weil Netzgerät defekt.


Da hätt ich noch ein paar Fragen für Dich

Was ist, wenn
der Strom ausfällt?
der Schalter kaputt geht?
die Lampe durchbrennt?
dein System völlig verprogrammiert hast u. im dunkeln sitzt?

Für gewisse Eventualitäten gibt es sowas wie Ersatzteilhaltung  - und den Rest kann man mit hohem Invest abfangen.

Natürlich kann man alles doppelt u. dreifach vertüdeln - hast Du dafür das Geld und vor allem den Platz?

Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber wer solche "Probleme" hat, sollte sein Vorhaben vlt. nochmal überdenken.

Vlt. solltest Du dir von einem Elektriker KNX einbauen lassen - kein spof, ET hat er auch u. er weiß i.d.R. was er tut.


----------



## klaus1 (13 September 2009)

Ich bin eh zuversichtlich dass die SPS ohne Probleme funktioniert. Das heißt ich hole jeden Verbraucher zu den Nebenverteiler auf Klemmen raus, und zusammengehörige Taster auch.

Derzeit hätte ich an Beckhoff BC9000 im Keller gedacht, mit Ethernet Busankoppler in EG und OG. (BK9105). 
Für Steckdosen 230V Ausgangsklemmen die Relais beinhalten. Für Lichttaster such ich noch die passende Klemme. werde keine 230V verwenden. Gibts hierfür Impulstaster? Muss ich die mit 24V Speisen?
Ich suche des weiteren noch Sensoreingänge für Windmesser. werden wohl ein paar analoge Eingänge sein.

Hat jemand dazu Ideen?
danke,


----------



## Ferengi (13 September 2009)

von gira gibts z.b. tastsensoren z.b. artikel 2003 100, hab das ding alerdings im moment nur lose verkabelt auf dem tisch liegen, eingebaut wird das gute stück erst nächste woche, macht aber einen ganz guten eindruck, kann man auf ganz normale DI / DO legen (über die ausgänge kann man die led steuern)

Christian


----------



## klaus1 (13 September 2009)

was kostet so ein einzelner taster?
Musst den dann noch mit 24V Speisen für den DI ?
Einfach ein Adernpaar rein in die SPS?
Pro LED ein Adernpaar das du vom DA bei der SPS rausführst? 
mfg


----------



## GLT (13 September 2009)

http://www.beckhoff.de/


----------



## klaus1 (13 September 2009)

danke, da hab ich grad gesehen, es gibt pos. oder neg. geschaltete Kontakte.
Bezugsanschluss 0V dann an der Klemme. klingt gut.
Kann ich bei der Beckhoff sicher auch kurze Impulse auswerten? (Will nur Taster, keine Schalter). Genügt dann die DI Klemme?

ich denk grad auch an die Möglichkeit von Verbrauchern (Licht 230V). Ich werde da Digitale Ausgangsmodule verwenden und diese pro Verbraucher auf ein Relais schalten.
Dieses Relais dann mit Leitungsschutzschalter (je nach Stromkreise) absichern.
Gibts hier eine bessere Lösung? Ich denke das wird der volle Verdrahtungsaufwand.


----------



## Ferengi (13 September 2009)

der 6-fach taster kostet gute 60€, es gibt eine gemeinsame 24V versorgung, je eine leitung pro led und schalter und eine extra für die hintergrundbeleuchtung, jetzt kannst du rechnen *g* habe hier ein Telefonkabel mit 8x2 leitern, ist denke ich optimal dafür geeignet

hab zwar eine wago, aber da is der unterschied nicht so groß, und die kürzesten signale sind im ms bereich, das reicht fürs von hand schalten aus.

schau mal obs bei wago auch ein dali modul gibt, hab ich mir besorgt, sind zwar um die 300€ aufpreis, ich glaube aber das es sich gelohnt hat (nur eine klemme, von da aus kannst du den bus quer durchs haus legen wie du willst (mußt nicht von jeder lampe zur steuerung), ausserdem kannst du dann natürlich schalten, szenen anlegen usw. braucst allerdings dali travos/evg für jede lampe (z.b. 12V trafo dimmbar 105 W ca 35€)

Christian


----------



## klaus1 (13 September 2009)

Also wenn ich jetzt DALI auch dazu nehme, und für jede Lampe eine eigene Versorgung benötige dann kann ich mit den GIRA Tastern gleich auf KNX/EIB umstellen. ;-)

DALI bietet mir Möglichkeiten für Verbraucher, oder auch für Taster? Warum die Versorgung pro Lampe? Was wenn ich Trafos mit Spots dahinter betreibe?
Danke,


----------



## Ferengi (13 September 2009)

falsch verstanden, das ist ja das schöne an dali das du keine eigene versorgung brauchst, das stromkabel kannst du verlegen wie du willst, also stern, bus, baum oder gemischt.
Du brauchts pro "gruppe" die du dimmen willst ein Vorschaltgerät, hab z.b. an einem der erwähnten 105W trafos 5x20W spots dran, man kann sie dann natürlich nur zusammen schalten/dimmen. Gibts nicht nur als Trafo für spots, sondern auch für LEDs, oder EVGs für neon-röhren usw

es gibt auch dali taster, ob und wie die mit der sps komunizieren kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen


----------



## klaus1 (13 September 2009)

hab hier was gefunden für die beckhoff:
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?twincat/twincat_plc_building_automation_dali.htm

Die Frage ist, wie ich mit dieser Klemme dann weiter gehe? Hast du vor die Verbraucher auch noch was geschalten, oder wie verknüpfst du eine 230V Lampe mit dem DALI BUS? Wie sicherst du die im Haus ab (bei 230V) mit Leitungsschutzschalter nach den Klemmen?
danke


----------



## GLT (13 September 2009)

Dali-Fibel von Osram


----------



## Mobi (13 September 2009)

Das ist eigentlich wie bei uns (Phoenix Contact). Du machst einfach den DALI-Master in deinem Lokalbus rein, und von dort gehst du halt von EVG zu EVG und schleifst 230V und den Bus halt durch.

Hier mal ein hilfreicher Link:
http://knx-user-forum.de/lexikon/dali-24/knx-eib-1.html


----------



## GLT (13 September 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> lt von EVG zu EVG und schleifst 230V und den Bus halt durch.


DALI "schleift" man durch (gibt aber auch andere Topologien); die 230V-Versorgung indes nur bei zusammengehörigen Leuchten, sonst nicht.


----------



## ToBo (14 September 2009)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein wenig Erfahrung, jedoch nicht wirklich viel. Sorry für die Frage.


 
Sorry, wenn ich mich off topic einmische und dies nur als Hinweis.

Solltest Du als "Laie" an der elektrischen Hausinstallation rumbasteln
und eines Tages, aus welchem Grund auch immer es zu einem Brand,
oder Unfall kommen sollte, wirst Du Dich wundern, warum kein Geld
von der Versicherung kommt, oder Du vielleicht sogar noch wegen
Verstoß gegen die NAV und Gefährdung vor dem Kadi stehst.

Falls nun wieder Einwände kommen: Das ist MEIN Haus, da kann ich
machen was ich will... Lest das Gesetz und die Vorschriften, dann
weiss man, was man im "eigenen Haus" alles so NICHT machen darf.

Grüße.

ToBo


----------



## Ferengi (14 September 2009)

guter hinweis von tobo, ich machs immer so:

installation mache ich selbst (absprache mit elektriker) => der bastelspaß bleibt erhalten
wenn alles fertig ist kommt der gute kurz vorbei und überprüft alles => sicherheit ist auch gegeben

Christian


----------



## ToBo (14 September 2009)

Ferengi schrieb:


> guter hinweis von tobo, ich machs immer so:
> 
> installation mache ich selbst (absprache mit elektriker) => der bastelspaß bleibt erhalten
> wenn alles fertig ist kommt der gute kurz vorbei und überprüft alles => sicherheit ist auch gegeben
> ...


 
Danke 

Aber ganz so einfach sehe ich das nicht. Nichts gegen Elektriker und
erst rechts nichts dagegen, dass dieser in der Lage ist die Vorschriften-
gerechte Ausführung zu beurteilen, aber lt. NAV darf dies nur ein vom EVU
zugelassener Betrieb bestätigen. Also ein Handwerks-Elektromeister.
Zudem muss ein Prüfbericht nach VDE 0100-600 angefertigt werden.
Ohne den bekommt man eh keinen Zähler, falls es sich um einen 
Neubau handeln sollte. Hat man diesen Bericht ist man zumindest im
Fall der Fälle auf der sicheren Seite.

So und nun viel Spass beim basteln 

ToBo


----------



## Ferengi (14 September 2009)

der gute ist Meister, ob er nach EVU zugelassen ist weis ich nicht, denke aber schon (betreut auch meinen Arbeitgeber und etliche große Firmen in der gegend, solcher kleinkram ist schon fast eher ein Freundschaftsdienst)

einen Neubau hatte ich aber bis jetzt auch noch nicht, waren alles nur erweiterungs/umbauarbeiten

Christian


----------

